# Best areas to live in Melbourne



## weemster (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi,

I appreciate this is all dependent on price, but wondered what other peoples
experiences are ie there choosen area and cost ?


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

weemster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I appreciate this is all dependent on price, but wondered what other peoples
> experiences are ie there choosen area and cost ?


Hope this URL's helps

Moving to Sydney Melbourne Brisbane Adelaide? Find where to live cityhobo.com - Home

Melbourne | Migration Angel


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

The Melbourne proeprty market exceeds everythng in the UK except central London. If you have loads of money living in Australia is great, if not it can be very harsh and your quality of life can be poor.

Place greater importance on location rather than housing size.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 16, 2010)

weemster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I appreciate this is all dependent on price, but wondered what other peoples
> experiences are ie there choosen area and cost ?


I think it depends very much on how much you want to spend, the number of bedrooms you want, whether you want a unit/ house/ apartment, location (near the beach, winery etc). If you wish to live in the inner city area, it can be quite expensive as there aren't enough rental properties in the market to meet demand.

I live in the outer East and takes me about 45 minutes to get into the city by train. I love where we live. We're surrounded by lots of greenery and space and the winery is about a 10 minute drive.


----------



## weemster (Mar 16, 2010)

Beastie said:


> I think it depends very much on how much you want to spend, the number of bedrooms you want, whether you want a unit/ house/ apartment, location (near the beach, winery etc). If you wish to live in the inner city area, it can be quite expensive as there aren't enough rental properties in the market to meet demand.
> 
> I live in the outer East and takes me about 45 minutes to get into the city by train. I love where we live. We're surrounded by lots of greenery and space and the winery is about a 10 minute drive.


We would be looking at something that is 45 mins max from city, near the beach, safe area, not interesting in schooling. We are just trying to get an idea of price in
good areas that meet this criteria. Oh yes there maybe two big furry cats with us!

lane:


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*



weemster said:


> We would be looking at something that is 45 mins max from city, near the beach, safe area, not interesting in schooling. We are just trying to get an idea of price in
> good areas that meet this criteria. Oh yes there maybe two big furry cats with us!
> 
> lane:


There are a lot of Brits in a place called Chelsea, it's an area right on the bay and is about 45 mins from the city. The area is South east and in my opinion is quite nice.

Price wise, you can find a nice 3 bedroom in this area for under 500K, 2 bedroom house would be about 380-420K and a 2 bed villa/unit would be just over 300K.

Look on Google maps, look for Chelsea in Melbourne and look at the surrounding suburbs, the prices will be reasonable until you hit Mordiallic/Cheltenhem area. 

On the other side of the bay is much cheaper, and you will find four bedroom houses closer to the city for the same price. Places like Werribee, Lara and Point cook are all 45 mins from the city. Check them out in Google maps as well.

Just be aware there is a reason the west is cheaper than the east.

Also be aware Melbourne dosen't have coastal beaches, they have the bay beaches. Not bad, but in my opinion they are not as nice as coastal beaches.


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

I am from India,i need some of indians surrounding living place,Where is indian people living in melbourne?. I fear something a new country environment,i have no friend in Melbourne,so i am searching any indian friends in victoria or melbourne.
Thanks
Ritu


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

I am from India,i need some of indians surrounding living place,Where is indian people living in melbourne?. I fear something a new country environment,i have no friend in Melbourne,so i am searching any indian friends in victoria or melbourne.
Thanks
Ritu


----------



## raju (Feb 12, 2009)

I am also searching for areas with Indians and where indian stuff is easily avialable. Please advice.

Thanks
Raju


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*



raju said:


> I am also searching for areas with Indians and where indian stuff is easily avialable. Please advice.
> 
> Thanks
> Raju


Even though in my opinion the whole point of moving to another country is to appreciate their culture, if you really insist on moving to little India, then move to Dandenong. You will have to share it with the Afghani's and Somali's but lucky for you their are more immigrants living in Dandenong than Aussies.

God forbid you would want to live near Aussies in Australia??


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

*hello*



ritu1234 said:


> I am from India,i need some of indians surrounding living place,Where is indian people living in melbourne?. I fear something a new country environment,i have no friend in Melbourne,so i am searching any indian friends in victoria or melbourne.
> Thanks
> Ritu


hi Ritu 
am reading one of your earliest posts where you were in the confused state as most migrants are, especially from subcon . 

I am sure by now you are a veteran and well aware of melb suburbs and data , do share with us best places fro young indian families to reside - south east is a given but there are so many suburbs from glen iris upto pakenham that the choice is confusing 
please adv cheers


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Ritu, I just moved to Dubai from Melbourne, Dandenong is filled with Indians  also Clayton, actually there are sooooo many areas with Indians. If u r a young uni student one of the more popular areas is Hawthorn or Glenferrie. Very nice area, close to public transport, shops and other amenities. All the best!


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

All good said:


> God forbid you would want to live near Aussies in Australia??


I'm with you. I'm moving to France and even though there are not whole suburbs with Australians in them, even if there was I would not go looking to find a house in the same area just because there are Australians around. I mean, I want to go to France to be around French people.

I don't understand why migrants coming to Australia want to find a community solely made up of people from their home country - I can imagine it would be nice to have friends from one's home country - and that's definately possible because there are, for example, indians living ALL around Melbourne - and it's not as if you live, work and shop all in the same suburb: but, why would one want to find a suburb with 80% from their home country ????


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

_Sarah_ said:


> I'm with you. I'm moving to France and even though there are not whole suburbs with Australians in them, even if there was I would not go looking to find a house in the same area just because there are Australians around. I mean, I want to go to France to be around French people.
> 
> I don't understand why migrants coming to Australia want to find a community solely made up of people from their home country - I can imagine it would be nice to have friends from one's home country - and that's definately possible because there are, for example, indians living ALL around Melbourne - and it's not as if you live, work and shop all in the same suburb: but, why would one want to find a suburb with 80% from their home country ????


Hey!!! I am originally Indian but now Australian!!! I love Aus, when I moved there I lived in Albert park and my first room mate was a true blue Aussie from traf! Lol! I went there for a lifestyle change and to meet people from another country so i decided to go the whole 9 yards n start with an aussie suburb with an aussie flatmate! no regrets!!!! 

I think for some people it's just easier to adapt when they are amongst their own kind. I dunno....


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> Hey!!! I am originally Indian but now Australian!!! I love Aus, when I moved there I lived in Albert park and my first room mate was a true blue Aussie from traf! Lol! I went there for a lifestyle change and to meet people from another country so i decided to go the whole 9 yards n start with an aussie suburb with an aussie flatmate! no regrets!!!!
> 
> I think for some people it's just easier to adapt when they are amongst their own kind. I dunno....


Hey mate. Well it must be just how some people are, their personality. I'm like you, I wanna immerse myself, I want to be in the thick of it, I don't want to go overseas and find a "mini Australia" lol  But we're not all like that I guess 

By the way, you were lucky to have lived in Albert Park, beautiful suburb !!!!


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

To each his own i guess... 

I know! It was lovely! Pricey tho! Went from there to st Kilda rd, to toorak rd to hawthorn to balwyn to the ghetto I like to call Boronia! Lol! Mind u it's only coz it's the only place I found reasonable to buy a unit in... Also I loved the dandy ranges being my back drop when I woke up everyday  funny story tho, got locked out of my house in Albert park one day and tried breaking in thru the window, imagine the faces of all them pompous twits when they saw me trying to break in! Lol!


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> To each his own i guess...
> 
> I know! It was lovely! Pricey tho! Went from there to st Kilda rd, to toorak rd to hawthorn to balwyn to the ghetto I like to call Boronia! Lol! Mind u it's only coz it's the only place I found reasonable to buy a unit in... Also I loved the dandy ranges being my back drop when I woke up everyday  funny story tho, got locked out of my house in Albert park one day and tried breaking in thru the window, imagine the faces of all them pompous twits when they saw me trying to break in! Lol!


Haha  Yes, pompous does come to mind when I think of Albert Park - but that's how it stays so clean and lovely ! Ah yes, I went to Mt. Dandenong recently for a drive, the ranges are lovely, I'm sure you're enjoying them


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I stay in docklands and just love it.. One of the reasons my flatmate chose this area to live was view and nearness to the city. And I'm so glad that he did so. Rent is bit higher, but we don't mind. 
And to be honest, if you are staying in apartments, it really doesn't matter what nationality your neighbors are. You meet them in lift, gym and lobby only. 
But yeah, if you plan to stay at home, then you might want to get to know your neighbors bit more.


----------

